# Southern Utah vacation



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So... the wife wants to go to Bryce Canyon, Zions National Park, the Arches and all that cool red rock stuff. Problem is, she wants to do it in one weekend (possibly a three day weekend). Is that even possible? Where would you stay if you didn't have a camper or anything like that? Is it still warm enough there to put up a tent (almost said pitch a tent)? Do they have motel 6 or anything like that for us to stay at for one night? I know we want to go by Plotty's cafe and eat, say hi, and all that other stuff but then we want to do that national park bit too. Where is micheivieious who used to work down there anyway? Figured he might have some good info on what to do. We'd be going here in like a month if we go down at all... I'm still surprised that my wife has been in Utah longer than I have and hasn't ever seen the canyons down there. Thanks for any info you guys can provide.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Arches would probably be out if you wanted to do Zions and Bryce. You could spend a full day in each of them and not see all there is to see. Arches is clear over in Moab on the other side of the state. Save that for another trip when you have time to see Canyonlands as well.

I am sure there are plenty of places to stay. Bryce isn't far from Cedar City, so staying there wouldn't be bad. You could drive down through Red Canyon in the morning, see Bryce the first day, and spend the first night in Cedar City. Then get up and eat breakfast at Plotty's place, and drive down to see Zions. It should be awesome down there this time of year. But beware- Bryce can get chilly!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

There are hotels in Springdale, which is at the west entrance of Zion's. We just stayed in the Best Western - Zion's Lodge and it was quite nice at a reasonable price. Or you could stay in Hurricane, but I'd much rather stay in Springdale. The nightly low temps will be dipping quite low at that point - it would be a bit chilly to stay in a tent. There are some decent hotels in Moab as well (Arches). 3 days would be tough to do those 3. It's just a pretty long drive from Arches all the way over to Zions. Maybe you could do Zions, Bryce and Cedar Breaks / Brian Head OR Arches / Moab and Canyonlands if you're a little pressed for time.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Is that even possible? Where would you stay if you didn't have a camper or anything like that? Is it still warm enough there to put up a tent (almost said pitch a tent)? Do they have motel 6 or anything like that for us to stay at for one night?


The world pretty much turns into a vast expanse of barren unpopulated rock just south of Spanish Fork. Beyond Payson only small relic populations of nearly naked humans eek out livings in poverty-stricken, third-world ghost towns like Cedar City, Kanab and Richfield. The country around Moab and Monticello is still reeling from the Paiute and Navajo wars that just ended, so don't even think about Arches or Canyonlands - it's bad. Between the ongoing Shivwits raids and rattlesnake attacks, St. George is mostly empty now.

There's nothing anywhere down that way like a Motel 6 or a paved road or even decent sanitation. It's Mad Max country south of Utah County, and you'll be preyed upon by marauding bandits like happened during the Mountain Meadow Massacre of a few years back. Even if you survive, you'll likely come back with cholera and dysentery.

It's best to stay in northern Utah where there are an abundant supply of shopping malls, radio stations and safe motels. :wink:

Seriously go to Zions and Bryces, and it'll easily take three days. Zions will still be warm and Bryce Canyon will be cool. And yes, there are plenty of places to stay, eat and set up your tent. If you head to Arches, you can stay in Moab and hit Canyonlands the next day. Try to do it all in three days, and you'll see nothing but highway and gas stations.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

> Try to do it all in three days, and you'll see nothing but highway and gas stations.


I gotta second that. Personally, I'd pick Zions or Arches this time of year--Bryce gets cold. And just go to one and have time to see it a little bit. But that's just my advice from somebody who has tried to see Zions _and_ Arches, with one day each (not on the same trip), and has regretted the mistake ever since. Unless you're the kind that just likes to drive to the scenic turn outs, get out and look for five minutes, and then drive on, you're going to be disappointed with trying to do that much in a weekend.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow Pete, I never knew you had such a positive opinion of us Southern Utahns. Well, we love you too! :wink: 

Riverrat, I agree with what has already been suggested. Hitting Arches, Bryce, and Zion in 3 days would be mostly driving with a little bit of sight-seeing in between. It can be done, but I would definitely recommend Arches OR Bryce and Zion in that 3 day stretch. If you do come down this way and head out to Zion, you have to hike Angel's Landing (but only if you aren't scared of heights).  Awesome hike and amazing view (5 miles round trip). If you don't feel like camping, as Legacy said, I would recommend that you stay in Springdale (little town just before you reach Zion). It's a pretty cool place with a nice atmosphere that isn't typical of most small Utah towns (MUCH better than Hurricane, in my opinion). There are a couple of good restaurants in Springdale too (you should check out the Whiptail Grill--small place that doesn't look like much and kind of pricey, but the food is awesome). There is also a pretty cool bar there called the Bit and Spur if you are looking for some night life. 

Bryce is also a great place, but totally different from Zion. As previously stated, it will be cool there so make sure you dress for the weather. Again, if you don't feel like camping, Ruby's Inn is just outside the park. There are 2 restaurants in Tropic (tiny town about 15 minutes outside of Bryce). I've eaten at both (one is a pizza place, one is a burger joint), and I thought they were pretty good. 

I've never been to Canyonlands or Capital Reef, but I hear they are awesome places as well. 

Anyway, I'm sure no matter what you and your wife decide, it will be an awesome vacation. Keep us updated on what you decide.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mischifjfffschsfhs,
I think Pete was just responding to the question asking if there was a motel anywhere in the area, to which he essentially replied only about 100+. Rubys Inn at Bryce Canyon is great and there are tons of little places to rent a little cabin or crappy old motels in Tintic and Panguitch. And near Zions and Arches there is everything.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Wow Pete, I never knew you had such a positive opinion of us Southern Utahns. Well, we love you too! :wink:


Southern Utah is my favorite place on the planet. I work up north, but leave the dirty air and crowded roads every chance I get to head south - like tomorrow, for example.


----------

